# Sensei John Campbell?



## mukashimantis (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know or have trained with a Sensei John Campbell in the 1950-60's or later. I have found only 1 or 2 references to him. Apparently he taught Aiki Jiu Jitsu in the Bronx,NY. Thanks.


----------

